# Brake Problems



## spandy (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok I got Kool Stop replacement pads for my World Traveler but how the heck do you replace them?  i have tried prying the brake pad housing apart but no go (or I'm to weak).  Is there a trick to this?

Next, my brake arms rub when you squeeze the brake levers.  They then stick and will not release unless I pry them open by hand.  I have lubed them cleaned them and nothing.  The aluminum arms are rubbing together to tightly.  Any tricks?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2014)

On the old Schwinn calipers the brake pad housing/backing was open at the back end and you just slide the pad out for replacement. If you backing plate is closed off on all four sides you'll never get a replacement pad in there without bending the back end down, cutting it off or getting a complete brake pad set.

I have no idea what type of caliper you are dealing with. If it's similar to the one in my picture then I would say the nut is to tight and binding up the arms. There are two nuts on the end of the pivot bolt. Take those off and pull the first arm off. There should be a very thin washer between the two arms. The first nut is used for adjusting the tightness of the caliper arms. There is also the flat washer on the outside between the caliper arm and first nut. Once you get the nut snug to where the calipers work easy with little slop then install the acorn lock nut. That's double nutting so when you tighten the acorn nut make sure the adjusting nut does not move. The arms will rub somewhat even when it's adjusted properly.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 19, 2014)

spandy said:


> Ok I got Kool Stop replacement pads for my World Traveler but how the heck do you replace them?  i have tried prying the brake pad housing apart but no go (or I'm to weak).  Is there a trick to this?...




Nope, that won't work.  
The pads slide into the Dura cartridge holders.  
You have to buy the whole Kool Stop Dura Cartridge Pad holder set (twice for front + rear)
http://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/kool-stop-dura-cartridge-pad-holder-set 
The pads are great, but the point of buying them is to get the whole system including the spherical washer that makes the pads self-aligning.  





I have a fairly low-use set of 4 Yokozuna pad holders I'll sell you for such-a-deal - send me a pm if you're interested
http://www.rivbike.com/product-p/bps1.htm

I also have some reasonably low-use Eagle II (rear) and Continental (front) pads I can toss in to give you a choice.  






spandy said:


> ...Next, my brake arms rub when you squeeze the brake levers.  They then stick and will not release unless I pry them open by hand.  I have lubed them cleaned them and nothing.  The aluminum arms are rubbing together to tightly.  Any tricks?.




if we're talking center-pulls on your World Traveler,  your caliper stickiness could be you have the bolts on the caliper arms over-tightened - they have to pivot against low-friction washers.  You can honk on the center mounting bolt, but the caliper arm bolts have to be just right.  Too loose and they'll back out during operation, too tight and they will bind.  
When the bolt head pivots with the caliper arm, they're too loose.  Just a bit tighter and the bolt head stays still while the caliper arm pivots - that's where you want to be.  
Much tighter after that, and they bind.


----------

